# HELPFUL Hints and Technics for starting Cannabis Seeds feel free to add more.



## ROSTERMAN (May 2, 2021)

*Simply Germination Guide*
*1. Have everything you need to hand.* Purified or bottled water, tweezers, paper towels, your seeds and a dinner plate.





*2. Fold your paper towels* and place one neatly onto your plate.




*3. Add a little water* to moisten the towel.




*4. Take your seeds and place them neatly onto the towel*, leaving an inch or so of space between each one.




*5. Place the other paper towel over your seeds*, adding enough water to keep everything moist.




*6. Make sure there is no free standing water* by lifting up the paper towel.




*7. Put the plate in a warm dark place*, a cupboard or a drawer will suffice. 




*8. Leave the seeds for 24 to 120 hours* or until they have popped a taproot.




*9. Once your seeds have a healthy taproot, they are ready for planting.*




Good Luck


----------



## WeedHopper (May 2, 2021)

I have done that many times except i put the paper towel in a big baggie and stick over the fridge in the cabinet.
Other wise i plant directly into soil and keep it wet and covered with a small container to keep it moist,,other wise the sun dries the soil to quick.


----------



## archtype111 (May 3, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> I have done that many times except i put the paper towel in a big baggie and stick over the fridge in the cabinet.
> Other wise i plant directly into soil and keep it wet and covered with a small container to keep it moist,,other wise the sun dries the soil to quick.


Same, cabinet above heat register that my wife uses to Raise bread.


----------



## pute (May 3, 2021)

I always soak my seeds in a water/hydrogen peroxide mix for 24 hours before.  Kills all pathogens and you will get better results.   Only a tsp of hydrogen peroxide in a glass of water.  When they sink do the steps above.  If they don't sink in 24 to 48 hrs there is a good chance the seed won't sprout.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 3, 2021)

Use for older seeds to help them germinate


----------



## guerilla1950 (May 3, 2021)

evening  never heard of seed scufing  learn some  every day


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 4, 2021)

guerilla1950 said:


> evening  never heard of seed scufing  learn some  every day


This method is used mostly with older seeds or seeds you have tried to pop but never popped , if you have more of what you think are bad seeds because they did not pop try scufing the rest before planting.
New Seeds should not need this.
This allows the outer shell protecting the seed inside to break open easier thus get moisture allowing germination to occur .


----------



## nobogart (May 4, 2021)

call me lazy ........but i just toss mine in a swelled up peat pod  and toss it in a zip lock 99% of the time they are up in 2 days. i doo put a dilute kelp solution to swell the pods.


----------



## guerilla1950 (May 4, 2021)

nothing like advice  can't be a bad thing  thanx


----------



## Asparabis (May 4, 2021)

I'm a first time grower this year and I had a devil of a time getting started. My first recommendations for any first timer would be, however many seeds you plan to buy...add on about half again that many and if you have trouble getting going you have some cushion in your seed stockpile. Second, *patience*. Just because you have performed the ritual and read the scrolls aloud does not mean instant results. You may have to try different methods to find where your luck is, if so you may not have sprouts for maybe 3 weeks or so.

What worked for me was plain water dunking and then into solo cups modified to install right along with the plant when transplanting. I collected sinkers from the dunk after 24 hours whether they had put out a taproot or not, all non-sinkers went 36 hrs. but still went into a cup because you never know. Once in the cup, I put baggies over them for a dome and they sat under a 150W heat bulb keeping things about 80-85 F and that's when I started getting some action. Bag seeds sprouted at about 1 in 16, purchased seeds sprouted 3 of 3 for photos and 2 of 4 for autos.


----------



## BigJer (May 5, 2021)

Small cup of water and a dark room or wet paper towels folded with seeds inside and stick in a zip lock bag again in a dark place. I personally have stuck with the wet paper towels but I set them on a paper plate and put the on top of my stereo receiver and just power it on. 48 hours later and ready for soil.


----------



## BigJer (May 5, 2021)

Hydrogen peroxide?


----------



## BigJer (May 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> *Simply Germination Guide*
> *1. Have everything you need to hand.* Purified or bottled water, tweezers, paper towels, your seeds and a dinner plate.
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the HiFi seed popper?


----------



## yooper420 (May 6, 2021)

In my 8 or 9 years of growing I have used all of these methods, with about 90 % or better germination rate. To simply things now I just put the seeds into biodegradable pots with Sunshine Mix #4 in 'em. I discard the pots upon transplanting. Keep 'em damp and enjoy your sprouts. Very simple and effective. 90 % plus germination. Not to bad for an old fart (73).


----------



## yooper420 (May 7, 2021)

FYI, I do not feel right unless I have a crop growing. Gives this old fart something to do every day. Grow on mofos.


----------



## BigJer (May 7, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> *Simply Germination Guide*
> *1. Have everything you need to hand.* Purified or bottled water, tweezers, paper towels, your seeds and a dinner plate.
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't see the bottle water thing. I one day last year was drinking bottled water (Dasani or Life Water) and I poured the un finished over my pots and the next day I thought 2 girls had died the leaves were drooping so bad. Has that ever happened anyone else before?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (May 8, 2021)

BigJer said:


> I didn't see the bottle water thing. I one day last year was drinking bottled water (Dasani or Life Water) and I poured the un finished over my pots and the next day I thought 2 girls had died the leaves were drooping so bad. Has that ever happened anyone else before?


That is still up in the air, use at least dechlorinated to be safe, the seed has enough food stored inside to feed it until the roots pop and seedling comes up, then you would start to gently feed. There are many ways to pop seeds , thought this would get the general idea out there ,


----------



## Bubba (Jun 3, 2021)

BigJer said:


> I didn't see the bottle water thing. I one day last year was drinking bottled water (Dasani or Life Water) and I poured the un finished over my pots and the next day I thought 2 girls had died the leaves were drooping so bad. Has that ever happened anyone else before?


Agreed! I once used Aquafina before distiller set up, and they went problematic. Measured it, was over 8, almost 9. Using PH'd water all returned normal.

Two of the best things a new grower needs is cal mag and a PH pen. Otherwise they are just raising survivors which equals low yield.
uI put no liquid on my plants that hasn't been measured and corrected for PH!

Always used distilled, but it is a slow process. Thinking about RO machine.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jun 3, 2021)

I think my water company has been using more Chlorine in the drinking water since Covid19
The smell is certainly stronger. I use a whole house filter but not RO just a chem filter that takes out Cl and rust type things without getting techy.Makes a BIG diff/in the way the coffee tastes in the Morn.


----------



## sharonp (Jun 3, 2021)

I use peat pots and in the Jiffy greenhouse that comes with it. I cover it with a towel and set it on a heating pad. I don't leave the heat on all the time. I let it get a little condensation then I turn it off.


----------



## frogyrogy (Jun 3, 2021)

I just germinate them like most other herb/vegetable seeds . . . plant them about 3/4"- 1" deep (keeps helmet head away) directly in a good seed starting media (I use Burpee's Organic Seed Starter), keep them warm and moist. I do put them on a heat mat under a dome . . . but if no dome I just lay a doubled piece of paper towel on top of the media and keep that damp until I see a little bump under it. 

I gave up on pre-soaking, paper towels and all the extra steps when using what should be fresh seeds. I figure good healthy seeds will grow . . . if they need more than moist dirt to start it's likely weak and I don't want to put the time and effort into growing it out.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Oct 11, 2021)

Scuffing old seeds for better germination


----------

